# Gypsy's 600 watt Home Made Grow Tent



## GypsyBush (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi!

Just about done with the tent... 

a few more light-proofing details around the ducts... the 265 CFM cage fan and all it needs are the clones that are almost done...

Here are the specs... 

 Steel tube frame w/ plastic corner fittings...

B&W Panda film

36"wide x 20"deep x 60" tall

600 watt HPS w/ 6" cooltube w/ 170 CFM centrifugal fan...

thermostatically controlled 265 CFM cage fan for exhaust...

passive intake...

4x 4plant DWC trays...

20" water proof "tub" bottom...

Small circ. fan...

Hanna PPM meter...

heavy duty mechanical timer...
 
 Let me know what you think....

Cheers...

Gypsy...
 




​


----------



## grow space (Oct 22, 2008)

looks really pro man.fantastic grow tent.
keep up the good work and stay high


----------



## immrtlreiku (Oct 22, 2008)

That looks really nice. Congrats on the build. Hope it stays up.


----------



## Robel (Oct 22, 2008)

600 watt HPS w/ 6" cooltube w/ 170 CFM centrifugal fan...

thermostatically controlled 265 CFM cage fan for exhaust...

passive intake...

4x 4plant DWC trays...

20" water proof "tub" bottom...

Small circ. fan...

Hanna PPM meter...

heavy duty mechanical timer


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is the tent build..

Sorry about the copy and paste, but I am a lazy stoner....

Cheers...



GypsyBush said:


> Hi...! yes... I'very Hi...!
> 
> A while back (10 days or so) I ordered a new light... a 600 Watt HPS w/ a 8" cool tube... ... so I could have one light over the four trays I intend on having..
> 
> ...





GypsyBush said:


> *Damn... and I still got the joint...
> 
> 
> Ok... so I will start pretty much where I left off... with one overlapped picture to illustrate a change....
> ...





GypsyBush said:


> So this is what I came up with for the timer...
> 
> there is a 5' cord that will plug into the wall...
> 
> ...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 11, 2008)

wow gyps, your shit is bangin man. I know its a little late comin in here to check shit out cuz youhave everything set up, but god damn man, your action is a little more involved than mine as far as wiring and bells n whistles go dude. I didnt think you had alla that stuff hooked up like that man, so props to ya - if i could rep you again this soon i would 

N btw bro, where ya been??? outta the circuit for a couple days man, just makin sure your still alive, lol. Get back at me whenever you come back bro.

-K1.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 15, 2008)

wow. i know im oober late coming to look at this, but you posted it on another thread so I came to check it out, and I have to give props when its deserved. So PROPS and +rep
for you. this is an incredible professional grow tent made by hand, and I can appreciate hand mades. I really want to try this, instead of buying a grow box and what not. How much did everything cost?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 15, 2008)

looks real clean and nice, +rep!!


----------



## WeBreedGreatness (Dec 14, 2008)

nice job man, I've been waiting for you to put this up. looks good gypsy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 15, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> wow gyps, your shit is bangin man. I know its a little late comin in here to check shit out cuz youhave everything set up, but god damn man, your action is a little more involved than mine as far as wiring and bells n whistles go dude. I didnt think you had alla that stuff hooked up like that man, so props to ya - if i could rep you again this soon i would
> 
> N btw bro, where ya been??? outta the circuit for a couple days man, just makin sure your still alive, lol. Get back at me whenever you come back bro.
> 
> -K1.


Thanks Man!!!

The tent is working beautiful...

I have been lurking around... life is busy nowdays...lol...



WeBreedGreatness said:


> nice job man, I've been waiting for you to put this up. looks good gypsy.


Thanks! I appreciate the comment!

Cheers!



purplekitty7772008 said:


> wow. i know im oober late coming to look at this, but you posted it on another thread so I came to check it out, and I have to give props when its deserved. So PROPS and +rep
> for you. this is an incredible professional grow tent made by hand, and I can appreciate hand mades. I really want to try this, instead of buying a grow box and what not. How much did everything cost?


I am into the tent for less than a grand....n that includes EVERYTHING...

The tent itself cost me about $50



SpruceZeus said:


> looks real clean and nice, +rep!!


Coming from you, this is quite the compliment!

Thanks for checking it out!!!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 15, 2008)

So hows things comin along man?? you got stuff goin still or did start over?


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh! Things are going well...

Got a good little rotation going...

Nothing too special, but it is serving me well...

I have just been so busy, so no journal...

But I will throw you guys a pic or two when the right time comes... lol....

Cheers!

Gypsy...


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have been thinking about making one of these myself, do you feel it could be a bit bigger?


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 16, 2008)

DubB83 said:


> I have been thinking about making one of these myself, do you feel it could be a bit bigger?


Most certainly!!!! 

I believe that you can make it any size you want...

Whether by making your own frame or pairing up several wardrobe frames, it's up to you.. but I am sure anyone can do it with a little patience and care in your workmanship....

To go big, I would make a 2x2 or 2x4 frame and staple the panda film to the frame...

Best of Luck...

Gypsy...


----------



## joefish (Dec 19, 2008)

this is beautiful!!! ,man its all the little things which make it a mint setup. im gonna cut and paste some of these ideas straight to my tent.

kinda pissed off now though, cos i spend $2k decking out my tents haha


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 19, 2008)

joefish said:


> this is beautiful!!! ,man its all the little things which make it a mint setup. im gonna cut and paste some of these ideas straight to my tent.


Thanks Man!!! I appreciate the compliment!!!



joefish said:


> kinda pissed off now though, cos i spend $2k decking out my tents haha


Oh... can we see???

Cheers...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 20, 2008)

2k???

omg. I wish I had that much to spend for my future investments.


----------



## techtoker (Dec 20, 2008)

Talk about patience gypsy, It would take my weeks to acquire the materials for your tent. I was going to buy a complete setup for an outrageous price just because I hate the hassle of shopping. Especially around this time! Your project is clean for a DIY. +rep for making me want to save some $ and build something for myself


----------



## Jash1297 (Dec 20, 2008)

How loud are the fans that you are using? I have just ordered some similar ones and am worried about the noise. Nice set up btw


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 20, 2008)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> 2k??? omg.


I actually spent just under a grand on my set up... but I have to pay shipping all the way to Alaska...



purplekitty7772008 said:


> I wish I had that much to spend for my future investments.


Buy it piece by piece... and buy the right shit too, be patient... pretty soon you are all set, and there will be no need to upgrade...



techtoker said:


> Talk about patience gypsy, It would take my weeks to acquire the materials for your tent.


Some of it took weeks waiting for the mailman...

But the tent itself took about an hour to build...

$25 at wal mart for the wardrobe, $10 worth of Panda Film, the zipper and some tape...

If you feel you can make folds and wrap a gift box, you can build a tent like that...



techtoker said:


> I was going to buy a complete setup for an outrageous price just because I hate the hassle of shopping. Especially around this time!


Convenience has it's price...



techtoker said:


> Your project is clean for a DIY. +rep for making me want to save some $ and build something for myself


Thanks!

Makes me happy that you believe in yourself... it's an easy project...

And you can always fix any imperfections with tape... it's a great material to work with...



Jash1297 said:


> How loud are the fans that you are using? I have just ordered some similar ones and am worried about the noise. Nice set up btw


Thanks!

The fans are not LOUD, but they are deff there...

One way to lower the volume is to get a FAN MOTOR SPEED CONTROLLER, not a light dimmer, and reduce rpm a bit... a centrifugal fan running at 80% rpm sees a noise reduction of 50 %... 

muffle boxes are also a possibility... but heat is the enemy of electric motors, so you need to be aware of fan motor temps...

Cheers everyone... 

Good Luck...


Gypsy...


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 20, 2008)

you really planned this one out didnt you thats a easy cheap affordable grow that any 1 can do i love it rep+ to you great fein job ill be following along stop bye check the journal out its goin along real well thanks good luck


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 21, 2008)

wow... you've got your shit straigt... awesome setup man... very very very awesome... wow... 

haha. i'm lost for words... wow bud that's nice  ..... good luck...


----------



## roorsmoker (Jan 2, 2009)

i have a box made similar to yours, except not as clean, lol, and not as pretty. i was wondering what kind of zipper you used and how you connected it? im using straight velcro and its kind of annoying at times. check out the master kush 9 days flowering. can't wait to see more
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/140638-newb-master-kush-dwc-400whps.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2009)

roorsmoker said:


> i was wondering what kind of zipper you used and how you connected it?


you stick it to the plastic and cut from the back.... easy... peel 'n stick...


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 5, 2009)

have you planted yet


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> have you planted yet


it's been rolling since the day it was built...


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 7, 2009)

no updates or pics i only seen the tent i would like to see your grow


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> no updates or pics i only seen the tent i would like to see your grow


Sorry... I am not doing a journal...

Too busy... plus the boss says this is a private grow... and it's not smart to go against her sometimes...lol....

If I ever find the damn camera charger, I might sneak a couple shots in...

Thanks for the interest....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh and my last grow, the biggest plant was 6" tall x 13" wide...

I am looking at 30" tall plants right now...

Me like...


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 7, 2009)

hey great setup!! i just wanted to chime in on those zippers and a passive intake, the zippers sticky back will fail over a short amount of time with the passive intake pulling on the zipper, i have to keep my intake fan on the whole time my light is on, and the pressure inside the tent pulled my zipper off the panda roll, i ended up getting some locktite plastic 2 part glue, and its on there now!! the next tent i will use the glue when i attach the zippers b4 i start the grow!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> hey great setup!!


Thanks...!!!



offgridgrower said:


> i just wanted to chime in on those zippers and a passive intake,


Always open to the voice of experience...



offgridgrower said:


> the zippers sticky back will fail over a short amount of time with the passive intake pulling on the zipper,


I can totally see that...



offgridgrower said:


> i have to keep my intake fan on the whole time my light is on, and the pressure inside the tent pulled my zipper off the panda roll,


Not only can I see that happening, I can see that it would suck...



offgridgrower said:


> i ended up getting some locktite plastic 2 part glue, and its on there now!!


Nice... not only did you come here with a possible problem, you also brought the solution...!!!

I wish more people were like you in this aspect... THANKS!!! 



offgridgrower said:


> the next tent i will use the glue when i attach the zippers b4 i start the grow!!


Good word... I will go get some and keep it around for WHEN the zipper fails...

Thanks for the input...!!! + REP


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 7, 2009)

i dont know if you know but the lil circle with the plus sign on it on the right info pane of each post is the rep button for this site, it actually records the stat of receiving and giving of rep thanks anyway


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> i dont know if you know but the lil circle with the plus sign on it on the right info pane of each post is the rep button for this site, it actually records the stat of receiving and giving of rep thanks anyway


I gave it to you...

And I am using the old skin on rollitup... so I click on the scale like in the old days...lol...

Thanks!


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 7, 2009)

well i hear that 1 she makes me keep my outdoor grow top secret cause its a gorrila grow but thats her fav time of the year she loves growing 10 or 12 fotters but ill be waiting for those quick shots lol !!!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 10, 2009)

Still have not found the damn charger... sorry... they will appear...


----------



## Indooutdoor (Jan 18, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Man!!!
> 
> The tent is working beautiful...
> 
> ...


pretty sick tent- the one that looks about 8 feet deep, 3 feet wide and 6 feet tall-whered you get the framing for it(didnt read the rest of thread, maybe you said it earlier.)


----------



## Indooutdoor (Jan 18, 2009)

think i quoted the wrong person..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 28, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> well i hear that 1 she makes me keep my outdoor grow top secret cause its a gorrila grow but thats her fav time of the year she loves growing 10 or 12 fotters but ill be waiting for those quick shots lol !!!!!!!!





GypsyBush said:


> Still have not found the damn charger... sorry... they will appear...


17 days later... here is a peek... I'll get some more tomorrow...











Indooutdoor said:


> think i quoted the wrong person..


No biggie... my tent is 20x36x54...


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice looking little lollipop!


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 29, 2009)

agreed nice budsicle!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks... wish I had an army of them...


----------



## ilovekasey17 (Jan 31, 2009)

If you honestly want to buy instead of build, no one's here to argue with you. Here are some links to some cabinets I would buy if I actually had the money.

http://www.hydroponicgrowbox.com/?gclid=CMOhjLfluZgCFQZeswodgw8Aaw

http://www.sunlightsheds.com/Turn-Key-Systems.htm?gclid=CIaNpJ7muZgCFQpuGgodt3lLZQ


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2009)

ilovekasey17 said:


> If you honestly want to buy instead of build, no one's here to argue with you. Here are some links to some cabinets I would buy if I actually had the money.
> 
> http://www.hydroponicgrowbox.com/?gclid=CMOhjLfluZgCFQZeswodgw8Aaw
> 
> http://www.sunlightsheds.com/Turn-Key-Systems.htm?gclid=CIaNpJ7muZgCFQpuGgodt3lLZQ


Huh?!?!?! I don't wanna buy anything.... I made mine at home with my own hands... $50 bucks in materials for the tent itself...


On a different note...

Wanna see something *gross*???

Click on the red square.... but be careful.... very graphic...



GypsyBush said:


> here are some of the metal bits they removed from my right leg...


----------



## budder (Jan 31, 2009)

LMAO on that wardrobe cabinet!!, bro.. Where did you find that? Your grow cab came out sweet!! Very nice


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2009)

budder said:


> LMAO on that wardrobe cabinet!!, bro.. Where did you find that? Your grow cab came out sweet!! Very nice


Thanks! did you mean where I found this?

At wal mart for $25 ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 5, 2009)

i hate bugs....


----------



## SlickPick (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't understand something. Why did you build that grow chamber? It seems to me that the only possible reason in the whole wide world to create such a thing would be for odor control. You would have much better grow conditions outside of the chamber if you simply had the lights hanging over the plants in your open room. 

I hope that "for stealth" is not your reply. There's no way that people will be fooled into thinking that is anything ordinary. You spent a lot of money, time and energy on that thing.

If you wanted odor control, you could have simply bought some Ona Gel and gotten an ionizer. You'd have saved a lot of money.


----------



## offgridgrower (Feb 5, 2009)

SlickPick said:


> I don't understand something. Why did you build that grow chamber? It seems to me that the only possible reason in the whole wide world to create such a thing would be for odor control. You would have much better grow conditions outside of the chamber if you simply had the lights hanging over the plants in your open room.
> 
> I hope that "for stealth" is not your reply. There's no way that people will be fooled into thinking that is anything ordinary. You spent a lot of money, time and energy on that thing.
> 
> If you wanted odor control, you could have simply bought some Ona Gel and gotten an ionizer. You'd have saved a lot of money.


i have got to chime in on this one, I had a friend try to deter me from building my tent , stating i would have better grow conditions without the tent , but I beg to differ! the whole reason for growing indoors is to better control the environment conditions, having a tent takes that to the next level, where you can control just the space needed to grow in and not waste energy and time with unused space. 
You can control ventilation better with a smaller cubic area than with a larger room, more cost effective aswell as you use smaller fans that are cheaper.
you can control humidity better, temps, bug control
but not odor, the tents really wont help that, we are growing diggity dank you know!
NO my friend having a tent is the way to go for sure!!


----------



## DatKushBaby (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow thats really nice! I like how its all professional then to hold up your thermometer u use duct tape LOL 

But shit better then what i got! Hope it go's good for you!

Happy Grow!


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 5, 2009)

SlickPick said:


> I don't understand something. Why did you build that grow chamber? It seems to me that the only possible reason in the whole wide world to create such a thing would be for odor control. You would have much better grow conditions outside of the chamber if you simply had the lights hanging over the plants in your open room.
> 
> I hope that "for stealth" is not your reply. There's no way that people will be fooled into thinking that is anything ordinary. You spent a lot of money, time and energy on that thing.
> 
> If you wanted odor control, you could have simply bought some Ona Gel and gotten an ionizer. You'd have saved a lot of money.


Have you ever heard of light/dark schedules? The best way to control absolute dark is a tent, hands down. Or did you just join the forum to talk garbage before you read?


----------



## Jou (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Gypsy! Gone a long way from your aerogarden grows =)

Nice tent setup you got going, gonna be a nice harvest im sure 

Btw, hows your leg?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 5, 2009)

JOU!!!! How are you????

Long time....

The leg is... still here... had another surgery last week.... so I am in bed again....

Life is GRAND though and I just cannot wait to be out and about again....

and just so you know... I am still not home in the village, I ended up renting a house in the outskirts of the big city...

Nice seeing around these parts....

Be Well....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ok... now ...

I will pick those posts apart, but I just wanted to say that having a tent is one of the best ways to have a grow in a room that is not dedicated to growing... period...

So... I will take a couple more pills (damn pain) and dissect these here new posts until we figure out what's up and if I really wasted $50 worth of materials on building it....

see you al in a minute....


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Feb 5, 2009)

nice work buddy...really like the room idea......now if only i could find me an 8'x8' one of those wardrobe tents....i really like the metal poles instead of 2x4's......this room looks really pro man...i think everyone should use some sort of tent...no lost light...just one thought...but that little cfl you have...you should change it to a green light bulb...the only time you would need light in there is night time for them...green light won't harm or affect the growth process....but thats just my opinion


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Feb 5, 2009)

SlickPick said:


> I don't understand something. Why did you build that grow chamber? It seems to me that the only possible reason in the whole wide world to create such a thing would be for odor control. You would have much better grow conditions outside of the chamber if you simply had the lights hanging over the plants in your open room.
> 
> I hope that "for stealth" is not your reply. There's no way that people will be fooled into thinking that is anything ordinary. You spent a lot of money, time and energy on that thing.
> 
> If you wanted odor control, you could have simply bought some Ona Gel and gotten an ionizer. You'd have saved a lot of money.


 

you are so wrong....think about these few things before you decide to answer a ? like this again....In an open room with just a few plants and two lights how bright is it on the side of the plants not getting light...In a totally enclosed room you waste no light whatsoever...every precious lumen is reflected off of the wall and back on to the plants....that is the reason i do the floors in my room as well...Odor control is easy with a carbon filter in a tent...100 percent of the odor air is scrubbed....If you wanna be stealth and your tent is small enough put it in your closet...no one looks in your closets....environment is also easier to control in a tent....air exchanges are made possible, less chance of bugs if you put some kind of filter in your intake...100 percent darkness for the 12hours of flowering is achievable with a tent as well....unless you can figure out a better reason for not growing in a tent i will continue growing in one as will anyone else that has grown or is growing in a tent....Im not trying to say that I know everything and you are wrong...Im just saying take a second to look at everything gained before you say its not a good idea....also im sure others feel the same way as I do when it comes to the fact that I feel more profesional and more like a labratory when growing in a clean tent that has nothing but the neccasery things in it...example,plants,fans,lights....no dirty clothes, or clutter around your baby girls....just their home for the time being.....I hate to say it but you get a big      from me...but thats just the asshole in me

and just incase you think i am uneducated on this topic and am just speaking out my ass you can feel free to check this out

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/154683-day-life-toke.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 5, 2009)

SlickPick said:


> I don't understand something.




There are many things I don't understand either... it's ok... we are not alone...lol...




SlickPick said:


> Why did you build that grow chamber?




I built it for several reasons... because I could was probably the biggest one... the fact that I needed one was close second...




SlickPick said:


> It seems to me that the only possible reason in the whole wide world to create such a thing would be for odor control.




No not really... odor was and is always a big consideration... but environmental control was a biggie and of course not having my life (in my room) being dictated by a 600 watt HPS bulb.... 

I would like to think I am the master (smarter than) of the bulb, not the other way around...

If I want to go to sleep at 3 pm because I want to wake up super early... I can... because my tent does not leak light... in or out....

So even in my small room, with my light on... I can still have darkness for my self...

and on the other hand, I can watch a movie well past lights out without freaking out I will have a bunch of stressed out drag queens or hermies or whatever...




SlickPick said:


> You would have much better grow conditions outside of the chamber if you simply had the lights hanging over the plants in your open room.




You have no idea what kind of conditions I have outside of that chamber....

For starters... it would be waaay unreasonably COLD in the corner where they sit.... I bet it would top out at 45F during the day... but guess what? the tent does a beautiful job at doing everything I wanted it too....

Like I said you have no idea what you are talking about....

Maybe if we all lived in perfect conditions.... but then we would just grow outside right????





SlickPick said:


> I hope that "for stealth" is not your reply.




No... I left Momma's house a long time ago.... I pay my bills and I am the master of my house hold...

If I don't want someone to know what is in my room, they are just not invited there... period...

My teenager friends are no longer teenagers, so I don't have to worry about them either.... the rotten ones have been weeded out a long time ago....




SlickPick said:


> There's no way that people will be fooled into thinking that is anything ordinary.




I am not trying to fool anyone.... actually I am here laughing.. toking on some of Gypsy's finest... trying to imagine of these buds could be any better if they were grown outside of the tent....

I really doubt it....




SlickPick said:


> You spent a lot of money, time and energy on that thing.




Let's see...

I bought a roll of Panda film for $100... I used less than a tenth of the roll to make the tent... so $10 in plastic seems fair....

I bought the wardrobe at WM... that was $25...

Ah! the duct tape... what are they 5 bucks a roll? I didn't use the 2 rolls I bought, but there is another $10...

Now the zippers were expensive $12 EACH...for a total of $24 in zippers..

Add $5 worth of velcro...

and what do we have....

let's see...

10+
25+
10+
24+
5+

= 74 BUCKS... fucking zippers...

So I am not sure what you do for a living, but in my book $74 is not a lot of money really... maybe in India or Argentina, but in America.. the Good Ol' USA.. $74 ain't shit anymore.... sorry...

Unless you mean I spent a lot of money on lights and fans and PPM meters and stuff like that... 

I didn't count them because they are not tent specific and would be REQUIRED IN ANY GROW OP...




SlickPick said:


> If you wanted odor control, you could have simply bought some Ona Gel and gotten an ionizer.




I am a FIRM believer of carbon scrubbers... my girl really likes to put gel on her hair though.... 

Sorry mate, I am not trying to cut corners... the tent itself does nothing for the smell...

Activated carbon works... I am sure there are other things that work too... but none will have the reliability and easy of use of a carbon filter attached to your exhaust... period...




SlickPick said:


> You'd have saved a lot of money.


I am still wondering on what? where? how?

where do you see waste?

The $74...???? with the way over QP I just harvested from the tent, I think those costs are offset a bit don't you think?

Oh! and this is your first post?????

I am honored... really... thanks for caring enough... I am not trying to be an ass.... maybe just a little bit.... but I just had surgery and I am heavily drugged... so I have plenty of excuses...lol....

Most people will have a first post asking for help... not shooting down a well thought out plan that has proven successful...
 



offgridgrower said:


> i have got to chime in on this one, I had a friend try to deter me from building my tent , stating i would have better grow conditions without the tent , but I beg to differ! the whole reason for growing indoors is to better control the environment conditions, having a tent takes that to the next level, where you can control just the space needed to grow in and not waste energy and time with unused space.
> You can control ventilation better with a smaller cubic area than with a larger room, more cost effective aswell as you use smaller fans that are cheaper.
> you can control humidity better, temps, bug control
> but not odor, the tents really wont help that, we are growing diggity dank you know!
> NO my friend having a tent is the way to go for sure!!


OffGrid... thanks...

You know what is going on...

What can I say...???

"my my .. hey hey... rock'n roll is here to stay..."?????

oh wait... damn I'm getting old....lol....


 



DatKushBaby said:


> Wow thats really nice! I like how its all professional then to hold up your thermometer u use duct tape LOL
> 
> But shit better then what i got! Hope it go's good for you!
> 
> Happy Grow!



Thanks bro....

Duct tape is the shit.... I put it on everything.... there is some in the bandages on my leg right now... yup, I got duct tape covering 40some stitches .... but you gotta lick it before sticking to your skin... otherwise you will wish you had later.....lol....

I have even taped a tear on a small plane's wing with it once... and flew out.... that shit is amazing...

Duct tape is the most versatile tool on the planet.. aside from the Cannabis plant.... of course...




DubB83 said:


> Have you ever heard of light/dark schedules? The best way to control absolute dark is a tent, hands down. Or did you just join the forum to talk garbage before you read?


Oh Dubb... don't be so hard on the guy...

He might know more than we all do ... together....

I am sure he is seeing things from a perspective that all of us has just failed to see...

I hope he comes back and explains it a little better, I would love to be proved wrong and shown the way to success (read more success)....
 



Jou said:


> Hey Gypsy! Gone a long way from your aerogarden grows =)
> 
> Nice tent setup you got going, gonna be a nice harvest im sure
> 
> Btw, hows your leg?


Thanks a bunch Jou...

Things sure have changed...lol.... for better... or bigger anyways...lol....

How have you been?


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Feb 5, 2009)

hey gypsy if you wanna save a few bucks the same zippers at home depot...thatll bring your cost down to 68 bucks for the next room..LOL....seriously fuck these clowns that think tents suckNow when you wanna build a bigger one...that leftover roll of panda will let you do an 8'x8'x6' room......just incase you ever wondered what you could do with the leftover panda


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2009)

It is fairly obvious you haven't a clue. I recommend obtaining one prior to posting more.



SlickPick said:


> I don't understand something. Why did you build that grow chamber? It seems to me that the only possible reason in the whole wide world to create such a thing would be for odor control. You would have much better grow conditions outside of the chamber if you simply had the lights hanging over the plants in your open room.
> 
> I hope that "for stealth" is not your reply. There's no way that people will be fooled into thinking that is anything ordinary. You spent a lot of money, time and energy on that thing.
> 
> If you wanted odor control, you could have simply bought some Ona Gel and gotten an ionizer. You'd have saved a lot of money.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 5, 2009)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> nice work buddy...really like the room idea......now if only i could find me an 8'x8' one of those wardrobe tents....i really like the metal poles instead of 2x4's......this room looks really pro man...i think everyone should use some sort of tent...no lost light...just one thought...but that little cfl you have...you should change it to a green light bulb...the only time you would need light in there is night time for them...green light won't harm or affect the growth process....but thats just my opinion


Thanks Toke... those are kind words...

As for the little CFL... it doesn't live there anymore.... I just don't even mess with them at all in the dark period... good looking out though...

As for the poles.... there is an endless supply of products that feature steel frames like that... the plastic corners make things a breeze to set up...

and 2x4 is a bit overkill no?!?! even 2x2 seems excessive...




TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> you are so wrong....think about these few things before you decide to answer a ? like this again....In an open room with just a few plants and two lights how bright is it on the side of the plants not getting light...In a totally enclosed room you waste no light whatsoever...every precious lumen is reflected off of the wall and back on to the plants....that is the reason i do the floors in my room as well...Odor control is easy with a carbon filter in a tent...100 percent of the odor air is scrubbed....If you wanna be stealth and your tent is small enough put it in your closet...no one looks in your closets....environment is also easier to control in a tent....air exchanges are made possible, less chance of bugs if you put some kind of filter in your intake...100 percent darkness for the 12hours of flowering is achievable with a tent as well....unless you can figure out a better reason for not growing in a tent i will continue growing in one as will anyone else that has grown or is growing in a tent....Im not trying to say that I know everything and you are wrong...Im just saying take a second to look at everything gained before you say its not a good idea....also im sure others feel the same way as I do when it comes to the fact that I feel more profesional and more like a labratory when growing in a clean tent that has nothing but the neccasery things in it...example,plants,fans,lights....no dirty clothes, or clutter around your baby girls....just their home for the time being.....I hate to say it but you get a big      from me...but thats just the asshole in me
> 
> and just incase you think i am uneducated on this topic and am just speaking out my ass you can feel free to check this out
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/154683-day-life-toke.html


Now now...

Wouldn't it suck for all of us if this dude shows up here with relevant information that shuts us all up in one instant...?????

I think he is wrong, but I tried to be nice enough so that if he proves me wrong I can still have hope of redemption....

I guess what I am saying is... if I try to help someone, and before they realize I am right, they treat me like shit... my reaction will be to tell them to keep it up and walk away...

If SLICK is right, I want to know and be on his side....

But that will take some hard facts...

other than that... I *think* that it was one of the most idiotic posts I have had on one of my threads.... (SORRY SLICK.. just keeping it real)


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry about the round of surgeries there man. Hope you are doing well. Set up looks slick as all hell. Ive been busy changing some things up with my op. I think I finally found the best "way" for me...LOL


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Feb 5, 2009)

i use 2x4's just because they are cheap and the fact that i use 8" fans or bigger for all my exhaust's....my walls really,really,really pull themselves in....so I have to duct tape and staple my panda down...otherwise the walls would just be sucked in..If i were to use poles im not to sure on how i would secure my panda yet since i already know that duct tape is not strong enough to hold the panda together for me...ive been contemplating steel poles for awhile though


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 5, 2009)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> hey gypsy if you wanna save a few bucks the same zippers at home depot...thatll bring your cost down to 68 bucks for the next room..LOL....seriously fuck these clowns that think tents suckNow when you wanna build a bigger one...that leftover roll of panda will let you do an 8'x8'x6' room......just incase you ever wondered what you could do with the leftover panda


If only you guys could know the truth about the panda film...

but SHE won't let me say anything....

Let's just say ... there is no waste at the house of Gypsy....



SomeGuy said:


> It is fairly obvious you haven't a clue. I recommend obtaining one prior to posting more.


You know....

You guys are awesome....

I have not felt this defended since the judge granted me a divorce.... lol...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 5, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Sorry about the round of surgeries there man. Hope you are doing well. Set up looks slick as all hell. Ive been busy changing some things up with my op. I think I finally found the best "way" for me...LOL


Thanks Man...

Life is like that though.. one day you are up and then the next you are down.... but then we get back to the top and we turn and we go for a slide and we get to the bottom... and we see you again... yeah yea yeah ! lol...

Glad your OP is tarting to work with you.... hopefully soon it will be working for you...lol....



TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> i use 2x4's just because they are cheap and the fact that i use 8" fans or bigger for all my exhaust's....my walls really,really,really pull themselves in....so I have to duct tape and staple my panda down...otherwise the walls would just be sucked in..If i were to use poles im not to sure on how i would secure my panda yet since i already know that duct tape is not strong enough to hold the panda together for me...ive been contemplating steel poles for awhile though


Uh... buddy... TOKE... have you ever heard of this think called ... oh what is it..???? DRYWALL????? or PANELING?????

Shit bro! you have a real set up.... you need some real walls!!!!!

You got 8" cans ... they gotta be hard on that plastic.... no wonder you don't think duct tape is enough...

seriously dude... paneling is like 6 bucks a sheet at HD....

I cannot even begin to describe the feeling of impending DOOM.. i have right now....

The one thing that saves it, is the fact that when it rips, it won't suck in very far.... 

Scary.... how far are your beams? I mean how big of an area do you have unsupported plastic...?


----------



## offgridgrower (Feb 8, 2009)

hey toke:
find and use the clear heavy duty packing tape for any type of plastic wrap, panda or regular, the clear tape wont come off with the humidity, and bonds way better than duck or metal tape, this is from experience, clear heavy duty packing tape will work, you could also cross brace your 2x4 frame on the inside of the tent to help with the negative pressure, then just paint or put the white side of the panda on the 2x4 inside the tent(the cross brace could be an "x" style or just horizontal across your vertical studs.


----------



## shalie4200 (Feb 8, 2009)

nice tent i want one like that  good luck and happy growing




peace out


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2009)

shalie4200 said:


> nice tent i want one like that  good luck and happy growing
> 
> peace out


Thanks!

my advice on equipment is to save your money and buy the BEST components available, one piece at a time... 

Pretty soon you will have everything you need to kick ass!!!!

Best of luck...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 13, 2009)

hey gyps.

how are things?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello Kitty... Things are good...

The surgery wounds are healing up nicely... and the pain is better too... I am down to 12 percocet a day now...

Anyways.. here is the newest, latest and greatest update... 

just click on the red square...

Cheers...



GypsyBush said:


> Well... here goes another Photo Update....


----------



## shaggylee12 (Feb 14, 2009)

First time poster 2 this thread... but

Damn son, you got that shit SOo legit for such a small area set up... so pro.

What yield are you expecting do you think? (You may have inspired me)


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

shaggylee12 said:


> First time poster 2 this thread... but
> 
> Damn son, you got that shit SOo legit for such a small area set up... so pro.
> 
> What yield are you expecting do you think? (You may have inspired me)


 Thanks...

I got a qp ot of it... and it could have been a little more... but I was still working out the kinks....

But things have changed... look up a couple of posts and click on the red square... you wil see the current set up...

Cheers....


----------



## *GreenThumbs* (Feb 14, 2009)

That is perfectly perfect. I am impressed with it, you own all.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

*GreenThumbs* said:


> That is perfectly perfect. I am impressed with it, you own all.


Thanks!

But anyone capable of rolling a joint can build one...

They are easy and fun... best way to personal smoke there is...


----------



## Gr8Gr33nz (Jun 15, 2009)

you are my inspiration..

and idol.

good S#!T


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks!

But I'm still just a newb...

People like FDD and Al B. Fuct deserve those words... not me...

But thanks!!!

Got anything going?


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But I'm still just a newb...
> 
> ...


 damn how much did u spend on all that??


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

LETS BAZE said:


> damn how much did u spend on all that??


About a grand to do it right.... all inclusive, with a little change...


----------



## OJSimpsonKush (Jul 1, 2009)

i had a qiestion about the cooltube.
Does it make a difference in heat? 
and the heat is exhuasted from the tube right?
do you still need an additional exhuast?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

OJSimpsonKush said:


> i had a qiestion about the cooltube.


shoot...



> Does it make a difference in heat?


Big time... I can have my plants touch the galss and not be bothered...




> and the heat is exhuasted from the tube right?


The air that goes through the tube never mixes with the air in the tent...

It comes from outside and goes outside... never from or to the tent...




> do you still need an additional exhuast?


You need an exhaust to help control the temps and to bring in fresh co2 rich air...

if you have a sealed room, you must replenish the co2 used by the plants artificially...

Good Luck...!


----------



## Ahzweepay (Jul 24, 2009)

Another excellent/informative writeup by Gypsy - thanks!! 

I think I looked your thread over pretty well, but didn't seem to find much of a mention of what you did for the air intake in the tent. I'm getting ready to build a "tent" for a second flower room and am stuck on how to get the air in there w/o light coming in too. I suppose I could do a light baffle box thing, but I'd be a bit concerned that it would restrict the air flow too much. 

I also didn't notice what you did for a carbon scrubber - looks to me like you just pumped the air out the top of the tent (guessing that's not the case, but...)? 
My current veg & flower rooms (large closets) are pushing air into a carbon scrubber (not as effecient, but got 2 rooms on 1 scrubber that way). With the tent I'm going to try to do it the "right way" and suck the air from within the room, through the filter, through the exhaust fan and out. I think I'm gonna go with the Can Filter 2600 - seems like a good price/performance point (and it's on sale at my local hydro shop for $40 right now).

Keep up the excellent work, and I hope your leg is doing better by now


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 24, 2009)

Ahzweepay said:


> Another excellent/informative writeup by Gypsy - thanks!!


Thank you for the kind words...



> I think I looked your thread over pretty well, but didn't seem to find much of a mention of what you did for the air intake in the tent.


The intake is passive... it just "leaked in" between the tent and the "bottom tub"...




> I'm getting ready to build a "tent" for a second flower room and am stuck on how to get the air in there w/o light coming in too. I suppose I could do a light baffle box thing, but I'd be a bit concerned that it would restrict the air flow too much.


Yeah.. like I said, the tent just allowed the air to "leak in"...



> I also didn't notice what you did for a carbon scrubber - looks to me like you just pumped the air out the top of the tent (guessing that's not the case, but...)?


Actually that was the case... the tent was used only temporarely, as I got access to a whole room... but I did not have a filter installed...

It could have easily gone next to the tent, connected with ducting...





> My current veg & flower rooms (large closets) are pushing air into a carbon scrubber (not as effecient, but got 2 rooms on 1 scrubber that way). With the tent I'm going to try to do it the "right way" and suck the air from within the room, through the filter, through the exhaust fan and out. I think I'm gonna go with the Can Filter 2600 - seems like a good price/performance point (and it's on sale at my local hydro shop for $40 right now).
> 
> Keep up the excellent work, and I hope your leg is doing better by now


Sounds like you have a plan!

And $40 for a filter does sound like a good deal...

Cheers mate...


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome, I didn't have good luck, although I coincidentally end up with the same wardrobe as you gypsy. I didn't have enough cash to put in adequate ventilation. The wardrobe sat in the box for another month and then today I made a frame for an large 2 plant screen. I want 2 big plants in this screen. I ended up building a loft type system instead of a tent, 4x4 feet, with a 400w MH, in a parabolic reflector and then (4) 48" dual tube flourescent fixtures (8 tubes) on top. I need to finish the project but it will be light tight so I can flower in the remainder of the room with a 1000w HPS. link in sig. Any advice would be appreciated . 

Very informative and it makes me want to build one. I am starting to like these smaller stand alone type projects.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds good bro...

Feel free to post your pics here too...

I am sure anyone interested in this topic would appreciate more ideas...

...

We are all here to share what we do...


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 31, 2010)

i love your homade grow room dude i want one like this, its makin me want to go get the stuff andbiuld it, but im low on cash and already have a workin system, what did u do with it now that u ain tusin it


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2010)

I gave it to a buddy... he's got it FULL of CFLs...

And if you got something that works... leave it well alone..


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 31, 2010)

dang ur buddy sure is lucky, except the cfl part, i use them only for veg and seedlings and i only use one 200 watter and its doin a great job, and i will leave my room be for the time being i wouldlike somthing a bit better


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2010)

Upgrading is very expensive...

The next time you do it... make it the last EVER...


----------



## Ole Budheavy (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's a material that might work for someone. Its slightly more expensive than panda material, but looks like quality stuff. This is the only online shop that I've seen this stuff. Nice setup by the way. 

http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=904&navid=33


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 2, 2010)

I like that... I would buy that before I bought a roll of panda film again....

But now days, I am in love with this REFLECTIX stuff....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 20, 2010)

what ballast do u have?..looks the same as the ones i run!..
is that the digital greenhouse?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> what ballast do u have?..looks the same as the ones i run!..
> is that the digital greenhouse?


Pleasure to see you around these parts..!!! 

Yeah! It is..!!!

I have had mine for 2 years now and they have worked flawlessly...

So I see you're "roaming the yards"... 

May I invite you to join in the new adventure?

If you click on the "  " it will take you ta a "past/picture heavy" post on my "journal"...

The current stuff is at the https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-353.html


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 20, 2010)

badass!.. +rep for u bro!..stay tuned with my thread,i plan to flower once the clones have a strong root system! "hopefully in 2 weeks!"


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks!

I'll be looking...


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice, 25 bucks! I made 4x4x6.5 for $18


----------



## grow space (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey there man, youl back, havent seen u for a long time...


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Dec 10, 2010)

Who me? or Gypsy? idk Hi Nice to see you?


----------

